# not the regular Bear Minuteman?



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

looks like the hunting version considering the limb weight and riser color...just a guess though..


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

I found out a little about it. The story in TBM says the minuteman was made from 1977-1978 and was a low cost target model. I guess thats why it has better limbs than the 76er line. Thats all the info I've been able to find.
I have some work to do on the kodiak spec I got to hunt with so I picked this one up. It should make a great hunting bow I hope.


----------

